# 2 cool looking birds



## Raymond J Barlow (Jul 19, 2007)

a couple of evenings spent in a hunters hide was interesting, and fortunately I came home with a few shots besides the gagging series!

1






2 Cloned out a few twigs in this one





3





4





lots more in here...

http://www.pbase.com/raymondjbarlow/recent_photos


best to all!


----------



## abraxas (Jul 21, 2007)

Much more,... palatable to me.

The second is my favorite. Looks like a baby Kingfisher- not a clue though.


----------



## Hoppy (Jul 21, 2007)

Stunning. So crisp
what, if any, sharpening tools do you use post capture?


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 21, 2007)

stunning series.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice pictures,  i like the last 2.

Bokeh is nice 0_o


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks everyone!



Hoppy said:


> Stunning. So crisp
> what, if any, sharpening tools do you use post capture?



I use USM in Photoshop Hoppy. (unsharp mask)


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 25, 2007)

(Hmmm, how did I miss these initially??)  Beautifully crisp shots, as others have noted. 2 and 3 are my faves - love the one you caught mid-warble.


----------



## errant_star (Jul 25, 2007)

Fantastic shots Ray!!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Anti and Jen.. lets all meet in Algonquin this fall.. eh?


----------



## yeldivea (Jul 26, 2007)

The third is the most interesting to me. :O Nice shots.


----------



## Birdbrain (Jul 26, 2007)

more stunning pictures!!


----------



## doenoe (Jul 26, 2007)

great shots ray :thumup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks again everyone.. we just got back from Allegany SP, where they have a few deer around in the late afternoon, I will post some when I get everything all caught up.


----------



## Arch (Jul 29, 2007)

woha i like that first bird he looks great in the second image!.... nice clean shots as usual ray :thumbup:


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow...I love viewing your work.  Nice sharp captures.


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jul 30, 2007)

great photos i prefer the other birds tho if u no what i mean


----------



## JYoung (Jul 31, 2007)

You photos are stunning....do you also call them Kingfishers?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks so much!



JYoung said:


> You photos are stunning....do you also call them Kingfishers?



Thank you Joan, the first 2 are Belted Kingfishers.. a very difficult species to shoot.


----------



## JYoung (Jul 31, 2007)

Raymond J Barlow said:


> thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Joan, the first 2 are Belted Kingfishers.. a very difficult species to shoot.


Thanks Raymond. I must see if I can dig up some old pics pics I have of our Kingfishers as we have some beautiful ones including the very small, colorful Pygmy. I do not usually take pics of birds though. Here Kingfishers are easy to shoot.


----------



## William (Jul 31, 2007)

Your work is so refreshing Raymond.  You never cease to impress me; I am amazed by your incessant improvement.


----------

